# Betta drawings, anyone?



## fernandpoppy (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi!
I love drawing so I thought I would see if anyone 
wanted me to draw their betta fish.
This drawing is of Saint, my betta.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Would you mind drawing my fishie-to-be Niklaus?
C:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

you can draw Indigo if you like


----------



## fernandpoppy (Feb 16, 2013)

Sure, I will draw Niklaus and Indigo.
Thanks! :-D

fernandpoppy


----------



## fernandpoppy (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi MiyuMikaelson!
Here is the drawing.
Hope you like it! ;-)
Niklaus is very pretty.
fernandpoppy


----------



## fernandpoppy (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Indigo Betta!
Here is the drawing of Indigo.
I had a lot of fun with those blues and purples! :-D
fernandpoppy


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

fernandpoppy said:


> Hi MiyuMikaelson!
> Here is the drawing.
> Hope you like it! ;-)
> Niklaus is very pretty.
> ...


How cuuuuuuuuuuute. Thank you very much~
:'D <3


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

These are really cute.  you can pick anyone (but Romeo) from my albums! ^_^


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

fernandpoppy said:


> Hi Indigo Betta!
> Here is the drawing of Indigo.
> I had a lot of fun with those blues and purples! :-D
> fernandpoppy
> ...


thank you its lovely:-D and i'm glad you enjoyed drawing him:-D


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

you can draw my fish if you want!


----------



## Imacrazyfishlady (Jul 21, 2014)

If you would like to try to draw Tango from the pictures in his album, feel free to try. He wouldn't hold still in the light for me to take a picture of him. *facepalm* :???:


----------

